# streaming audio quality?



## centsmin (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a noob. I'm trying to put together a 2 channel system to be able to play my digital music files. Before I get too far into hardware discussions, I wanted to know about the quality of streaming or wifi music (my terms may not be accurate).

On my PC, I will have all my music encoded as lossless files (FLAC, apple lossless or WAV). Will I loose audio quality if I wirelessly transmit music to a reciever vs. having my computer hardwired to the reciever (via ethernet or S/PDIF I supose)?

Thnaks,

-Chad


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

It's like the saying... garbage in = garbage out. So yes a big portion of things will center around the source material and whether it is high quality or compressed to the point of being, well... garbage! Looks like you already have that part covered, so you're ahead of the game already.

Streaming will not degrade the quality unless you have a bad connection. Wifi in my opinion is a last resort.


----------



## centsmin (Jan 10, 2011)

Cool thanks! What do I have to do to make sure I have a high qulity connection? 

My current computer uses a USB wireless 802.11 b/g adapter and I'm using a NetGear N150 wireless router.

Should I get an 802.11 n adapter and a high performance/bandwith router?

Thanks,

-Chad


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Basically... go with the fastest gear you can get and make sure your wifi signal is at its max.


----------



## baconator (Jun 7, 2011)

I would use the Spdif wire if possible. You may lose some data over the wireless connection.


----------

